# [Suche] MMORPG im Stil von Diablo [Client]



## Dymar85 (29. März 2014)

Wunderschönen guten Abend,

wie Ihr dem Titel bereits entnehmen könnt, suche ich ein MMORPG im Stile von Diablo und co. 
Meine Frau und ich haben bereits Diablo und Torchlight zb durch und da uns dieser Stil sehr gefällt, würden wir eines suchen, welches diesen Spielen gleich kommt aber evtl OpenWorld bietet etc. 

Drakensang Online, Path of Exile haben wir bereits auch schon ausprobiert, aber uns gefällt es persönlich einfach nicht und erfüllt auch nicht ganz unsere Vorstellungen. Deswegen erbitte ich euch um Hilfe und hoffe, das Ihr evtl welche uns empfehlen könntet! 

Danke im voraus.

Mfg


----------



## Stueppi (29. März 2014)

Ich glaube The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot ist so eins.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (29. März 2014)

mir würde jetzt nur titan quest einfallen


----------



## Dymar85 (29. März 2014)

"Mighty Quest for Epic Loot" haben wir gerade ausprobiert! Auch wenn es einen netten Ansatz hat, das wahre ist es wohl wahrlich nicht! 

Zeitdieb13, Titan Quest war soweit ich weiß sehr gut ja, aber leider suche ich etwas, was ich "Downloaden" kann. Ansonsten ist es eine gute Idee sich mal wieder TQ zu besorgen


----------



## Stueppi (29. März 2014)

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing fällt mir  noch ein.


----------



## Robonator (29. März 2014)

Nach der Alpha könnte auch Grim Dawn infrage kommen. Leider gibt es zurzeit noch keinen MP. 
Ansonsten ist da gar nicht mal so viel in der Richtung.


----------



## Dymar85 (31. März 2014)

Nein, leider wohl wahrlich nicht! Habe nun noch War und Batte of Immortals angezockt und auch wenn mich das Setting nicht überzeugt, macht es zumindest ansatzweise Spaß zu spielen! Genau sowas in dieser Art aber nur "moderner" gibts wohl nicht?


----------



## dmxcom (7. April 2014)

Albion Online - wohl genau das was du suchst - aber derzeit noch in der Closed Beta.


----------

